# Machining Noob. G4003g On The Way



## Jefe21 (Feb 12, 2016)

Just to introduce myself; I'm just a mid-forties guy who thought a metal lathe would look good next to all my woodworking machines.  I just ordered a G4003G.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 12, 2016)

Awsome, that's the way to do it.  Put some money down, and start making chips.  Be safe, you'll have a lot of fun.  Post some pictures of the first item made.


----------



## jkcrum (Feb 12, 2016)

I own a Grizzly G0484 Mill and it has done well for me. A few quirks but mostly related to machine finishing from the factory. Hopefully their lathes are built well also. Get used to dragging swarf around on your clothes, in your hair, etc.


----------



## dave2176 (Feb 13, 2016)

Congratulations, those are great lathes. A metal lathe needs oil all over it so it works right. You'll need to work out a means of keeping the sawdust from getting to it. Enjoy your new machine,  I love mine.


----------



## epanzella (Feb 13, 2016)

Got mine 2 years. Great machine. You're gonna love it!


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 14, 2016)

The G4003G manual will direct you to do a 1.25 hour spindle break-in before you start turning things.  After that, it will direct you to change out the headstock oil.

So now is the time to buy some.

I like to buy it from Use-Enco.com.  You can get good deals on Mobile Vactra-2 oil (for the ways) and Mobile DTE Light (for the headstock) and if you chose the right time (coupon and free shipping), you can save a lot of money.  They generally have a 15-20% off coupon every week or two.  They had a 15% off & free UPS shipping that ended yesterday. 

Vactra-2 is on sale this month for $18/gallon, and they have free UPS shipping all month.


----------

